# Which MBTI type is correlated with 531 Tritype?



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi guys, so basically I have been typed by a member here as 531 tritype. On reading the profile(as in individual fears and motivations, rather than a direct description), it seems to fit me better than a 54x which I got typed as from online tests. Anyways I can see myself in INTP and INTJ profile and a few other profiles as well. So probably discussing the correlation of this tritype with MBTI could help me narrow down my type as well and also help me know how this tritype affects different MBTI type. So feel free to leave MBTI Profile descriptions for this tritype based on your understanding.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

FIVEs alone are generally correlated with Introverted Thinking (Ti) and Introverted Intuition (Ni) users, mainly INTP, ISTP and INTJ. INFJs can lead with FIVE although its more common for them to lead with FOUR or another number.
135 tritype, in my experience, is heavily paired with ISTJ (with ONE leading), INTJ (with FIVE or ONE leading) and INTP (with FIVE leading and occasionally THREE leading).

INTP's most common tritypes are (again, IMO) : 593, 594, 513 and 514.

593 INTP is the quiet but efficient type that seeks to blends with its environment while maintaining a certain degree of separation. Quite success-oriented but humble.
594 INTP is the inhibited, shy and sensitive type that both seeks meaning and depth within its understanding of the world. Philosophical and receptive.
513 INTP is the result-oriented, technicial type that possess a sharp eye for structure and minutiae within its field of work. Finicky and arrogant.
514 INTP is the reseach-oriented, depth-craving type that needs to push futher the boundaries of knowledge so get a clearer picture. Analytical and perfectionnistic.
Overall, INTPs with FIVE and NINE in their tritype will be more meditative and passive than the FIVE and ONE combo, who will be in turn more critical and methodical.
INTJ's most common tritypes are (again, IMO) : 583, 584, 513, 514.

583 INTJ is the efficient, no-nonsense type that seeks to convince and win over situations though shrewd observations and unconventional means. Strategic and independent.
584 INTJ is the self-possessed, individualistic type that seeks intensity through a penetrating mind and looking a what makes people tick. Dark and opinionatied.
513 INTJ is the analytical and results-oriented type that is extremely sharp in its critical thinking and know how to implement structure. Efficient and pragmatic.
514 INTJ is the particular and eccentric type that seeks information in order to gain more power through a moral perspective. Critical and introspective.
Overall, INTJs with FIVE and EIGHT in their tritype will be more of an independent thinker than the FIVE and ONE combo, who in turn will be more ethical and structure-oriented.

The big showdown : INTP 531 vs INTJ 531.

Both will be attracted to the minute technical details, the raw intellectual performance and the structure. However, there are glaring differences between the two type : 

INTJ will have a natural penchant for designing complex intellectual structures through its Introverted Intuition (Ni) and implementing it through Extroverted Thinking (Te).
INTP is more interested by accumulating vast amount of technical details with this tritype through the use of critical thinking and filtering of Introverted Thinking (Ti) and storing it neatly with Introverted Sensing (Si).
INTJ will need the data to be in emotional congruence with its own internal value system (Introverted Feeling or Fi).
INTP will secretly need recognition from its peers and social circle more (Extroverted Feeling or Fe) but will often feel at odds with the emotional resonance (feedback) due to the function being last in the stacking.
INTJ needs to control more the raw data (Ni is first in the stacking) and can easily be swamped by their environment due to Extroverted Sensing (Se) being last in the stacking.
INTP might be more attached to the intellectual congruency of their findings and will pay more importance to the logical segment and position of each component, being more attracted to the theory and therefore be more research oriented.
INTJ might be more interested to the general fabric of their own perspective regarding the theory (Ni) and how it implements into the real world (Te) being more results oriented and practical.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

Karkino said:


> FIVEs alone are generally correlated with Introverted Thinking (Ti) and Introverted Intuition (Ni) users, mainly INTP, ISTP and INTJ. INFJs can lead with FIVE although its more common for them to lead with FOUR or another number.
> 135 tritype, in my experience, is heavily paired with ISTJ (with ONE leading), INTJ (with FIVE or ONE leading) and INTP (with FIVE leading and occasionally THREE leading).
> 
> INTP's most common tritypes are (again, IMO) : 593, 594, 513 and 514.
> ...


Based on what you have said, I think I would relate more to INTP version of 531. However as for detail thing. It depends on how you would define details for this instance(in my case). It is true that I look for numbers and figures. But that is only for supporting my understanding with an example or so. However I generally don't like to memorize names of stuff(in fact I am bad at remembering names) and numbers. I would also like to implement my ideas, however I generally prefer others to implement them, rather than doing it myself. So does it count as implementing stuff?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Reginer said:


> Based on what you have said, I think I would relate more to INTP version of 531. However as for detail thing. It depends on how you would define details for this instance(in my case). It is true that I look for numbers and figures. But that is only for supporting my understanding with an example or so. However I generally don't like to memorize names of stuff(in fact I am bad at remembering names) and numbers. *I would also like to implement my ideas, however I generally prefer others to implement them, rather than doing it myself*. So does it count as implementing stuff?


I think INTPs in general are more comfortable with pure theory than practicality because they always seek to improve and refine their understanding of any given subject that they like, hence the natural affinity that Introverted Thinking (Ti) and the FIVE enneatype. INTPs thinking function isn't meant to function naturally in an extroverted way like the INTJ and therefore is less likely to organically implement their ideas into concrete actions as readily as the typical INTJ would. You say you're not at remembering names and that could be your inferior Extroverted Feeling (Fe) talking here since this function may be associated with memorizing and understanding the bonds between acquaintances and people in general.


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

Karkino said:


> I think INTPs in general are more comfortable with pure theory than practicality because they always seek to improve and refine their understanding of any given subject that they like, hence the natural affinity that Introverted Thinking (Ti) and the FIVE enneatype. INTPs thinking function isn't meant to function naturally in an extroverted way like the INTJ and therefore is less likely to organically implement their ideas into concrete actions as readily as the typical INTJ would. You say you're not at remembering names and that could be your inferior Extroverted Feeling (Fe) talking here since this function may be associated with memorizing and understanding the bonds between acquaintances and people in general.


I mean names as in the exact name of the concept in general(this also includes names of the people I meet, until I know them well, however I can remember their character and faces). While I can retain the principle, I am bad at retaining the names of the concepts( A basic E.g for simplicity to understand what I am saying: Name: Newton's 1st Law, Concept: Explanation + Force=Mass x Acceleration, I can generally retain the concept part, however not the name in the long term). So would that still come under inferior Fe?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Reginer said:


> I mean names as in the exact name of the concept in general(this also includes names of the people I meet, until I know them well, however I can remember their character and faces). While I can retain the principle, I am bad at retaining the names of the concepts( A basic E.g for simplicity to understand what I am saying: Name: Newton's 1st Law, Concept: Explanation + Force=Mass x Acceleration, I can generally retain the concept part, however not the name in the long term). So would that still come under inferior Fe?


I'm not sure on this. I'm pretty bad at those too and I got introverted sensing (Si) on third place like yours. So, maybe since this functions deals with general memory and information sorting according to what was relevant in the user's life, like a distinctive smell, sound, etc.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Karkino said:


> FIVEs alone are generally correlated with Introverted Thinking (Ti) and Introverted Intuition (Ni) users, mainly INTP, ISTP and INTJ. INFJs can lead with FIVE although its more common for them to lead with FOUR or another number.
> 135 tritype, in my experience, is heavily paired with ISTJ (with ONE leading), INTJ (with FIVE or ONE leading) and INTP (with FIVE leading and occasionally THREE leading).
> 
> INTP's most common tritypes are (again, IMO) : 593, 594, 513 and 514.
> ...


Ahmad Massoud (INTJ) and Amrullah Saleh (INTP) are fighting for the freedom of their country Afghanisthan. I watched them talking in a recently aired documentary on BBC and they seemed to have 1 in their tritype. Can you observe them and tell their tritypes? I watched Amrullah talk enough to think he is 135. He has that air of arrogance or may be self confidence. Ahmad could either be 145(mostly, i could relate to him so he must have 4) or 135. Maybe he has 6 too. If he has 6 what type could he most likely be? 146? I salute for their fighting spirit and hope they succeed in their mission.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Most common types for 5 core type: INTP > INTJ > INFJ > ISTJ > ISTP > ENTP
Most common tritypes for INTP: 594 > 593 
Most common tritypes for INTJ: 583 > 513 > 584 > 514
Most common tritypes for INFJ: 154 > 164 > 152 > 162 > 954 > 964 > 952 > 962
Most common tritypes for ISTJ: 163 > 153 
Most common tritypes for ISTP: 863 > 853 > 963 > 953
Most common tritypes for ENTP: 783 > 378 > 873

Your answer for which MBTI correlates with 531 is INTJ.


----------



## Rmt (Sep 4, 2021)

Teen Rose said:


> Ahmad Massoud (INTJ) and Amrullah Saleh (INTP) are fighting for the freedom of their country Afghanisthan. I watched them talking in a recently aired documentary on BBC and they seemed to have 1 in their tritype. Can you observe them and tell their tritypes? I watched Amrullah talk enough to think he is 135. He has that air of arrogance or may be self confidence. Ahmad could either be 145(mostly, i could relate to him so he must have 4) or 135. Maybe he has 6 too. If he has 6 what type could he most likely be? 146? I salute for their fighting spirit and hope they succeed in their mission.


Mr. Saleh is enneagram type 6, with tritype 648, the truth teller, but he could also be 641 as he's an idealist.


----------

